# Kuhmo ECSTA 716 HP4



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with these tires?? I just got them mounted on my car today. I wasn't able to get the 712 or the 711 because the guys at the tire shop said that they don't make those models for the 185/60/14 size available and that the ECSTA 716 HP4 is the next best thing. So far, they seem pretty sticky, but I only drove back home and that was only like 5 miles. IF this post is in the wrong section, please move it then. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Well...so far these tires have worked pretty well for me. They have very good grip on dry pavement, but I have not tested them out on wet pavement. I have also heard some good things about these tires in the sr20deforums, but for some reason I can't log into my username


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Good to hear they have good grip. I'll probably be getting the 712s or some falkens in the near future myself...


----------

